# Lunker Frog Video Review



## Bigcarl (Feb 22, 2013)

This is a great video review i found on youtube for this new frogs. he compares them with other brand s and really does a detailed review. I would suggest skipping the first 7-8 mins while he tell s a story about his first frog lure, unless you want to hear it.


----------

